# ...| Cross Reflection |... Sunrise @ Tasek Gelugor Paddy Field, Penang



## stevensys (May 6, 2011)

...| Cross Reflection |... 




...| Cross Reflection |... by [stevensys], on Flickr


----------



## mishele (May 6, 2011)

The glow in the water and grass is mesmerizing. Nice shot!!


----------



## RyanBlough (May 6, 2011)

Great Capture!


----------



## Stryker (May 6, 2011)

i love it.


----------



## stevensys (May 6, 2011)

mishele said:


> The glow in the water and grass is mesmerizing. Nice shot!!


 


RyanBlough said:


> Great Capture!


 


Stryker said:


> i love it.



thanks


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 6, 2011)

good shot, but I do wish the sun wasn't centered. I think it could be a much stronger image with more of a visual "flow" to it


----------

